# Banner Request



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a request for a Banner. I know this is not an easy one, but I'd like to have Rich Franklin, Rampage, GSP, Liddell, and Arloviski. I'd like to have them all in great action shots and I'd like to have their names and my name on it as well. If you need to have one as the center focus, I'd want to have it as Franklin. 

The colors are pretty open. Dark colors work the best for what I have in my mind, but anything that looks strong will work.

I'll give 10,000 points to anyone that trys and the one that I use will get a donation of 1,010,000 points. 

Thank you and if you have any questions you want to ask me, just PM me or ask in here.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If you wanted action shots, with that many names, the best thing to do would be do to it like a film strip if you get me. I couldn't think of a better way to do it quite frankly. So if you like that idea, I will do that for you.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

B-Real said:


> If you wanted action shots, with that many names, the best thing to do would be do to it like a film strip if you get me. I couldn't think of a better way to do it quite frankly. So if you like that idea, I will do that for you.


I do like that idea. Actually it sound pretty Fn cool. :thumbsup:

I'm really cool with creative freedom as well. so if there is anything that you think would look good, I'm all for it!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

F-n Schwwwweeeeeeeetttttttttt!!!!

I love it man!! That looks much better then I had in my mind!

Points are on the way!!! 

Repp is on the way as well!!!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't see this thread, that came out excellent. I may have to steal - I mean "borrow" - that idea. LOL

Awesome job.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, that is one of the best sigs i have seen B-real make, GREAT job man!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

B-Real said:


> Here you go.



Very nice job. I love it =)


----------

